# Need TV for SHOP, 32 inch under 30K.



## kkapoorr (Oct 18, 2016)

1. Budget: Max 30k
2. Display type and size: Under 32 inch
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor: To run a photo slideshow off a USB for 6-8 hours daily. TV should have inbuilt slideshow options/features. 
4. Ports Required: 1 HDMI, 1 USB (2 USB preferred)
5. Preferred choice of brand: Sony, Samsung, VU, Micromax & LG preferred. Can look at others too.
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration: None yet.
7. Any other info that you want to share: Just saying again that the photo slideshow feature is a must. HD ready works too. Wall mount necessary. Bonus: low power consumption.


----------



## Minion (Oct 19, 2016)

Buy Philips 40PFL5059/V7 AZA 102 cm (40) Full HD LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal

You should check photo slideshow thing


----------



## kkapoorr (Oct 19, 2016)

Yea, I guess with this specific a request, I may just be better off with a USB & a physical store for testing.


----------



## Minion (Oct 21, 2016)

kkapoorr said:


> Yea, I guess with this specific a request, I may just be better off with a USB & a physical store for testing.



yeah, you should do that.


----------

